
Transportation on Facebook Messenger - adrianmacneil
http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2015/12/introducing-transportation-on-messenger/
======
adrianmacneil
This seems like a really odd feature to add to FB messenger - anyone have any
idea what their goals with this are?

~~~
sotojuan
Today they introduced nicknames[1], chat colors, and custom emojis (replaces
the "like" button) on the mobile messenger apps (haven't checked web).

So my guess is that the Messenger guys just try to add whatever they think
might be cool and then see if it works.

As for their goal... it's just so people spend more time on Messenger of
course.

[1] If you are in a chat (1-on-1 or group) you can rename anyone with a
nickname that will show up when they talk instead of their Facebook name.

